# what got you intrested in Martial arts?



## Akidorina (Jun 13, 2005)

*I remember when my teacher asked me "why"I wanted to learn..I did not know at first but now I am sure of why I started training! I love training yet one day I hope I can teach,yet I know there is a long path ahead before I can teach but I am willing to take as many years as is needed no matter what!*

*What about you?  *


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome Akidorina to MartialTalk.  If you use the search function on the top blue bar you will be able to find many of the answers to your questions that have been asked before.  I recommend you to research first as this is very common question.  In that way you can add on your thoughts to existing threads and we will learn more about you and you what we have already written about us.  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2005)

the song "Kung Fu Fighting!" that what got me into it... oh and Bruce Lee and Tom Laughton movies


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2005)

My physician said I needed more exercise, and I wanted to learn self-defense and had always found the Oriental martial arts intriguing. A perfect fit!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I had watched the Last Dragon and wanted to glow like Leroy.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 13, 2005)

my reason was because i thought it was cool and to stop violence


----------



## goshawk (Jun 14, 2005)

My parents wanted me to be able to defend myself, so they put me in a little-kids' judo class when I was about six. Then karate for a while, and there were always random self-defence courses through school, so I was always sort of doing martial arts. 

It was when I started up taking a sort of martial arts self-defence hodgepodge with a local martial artist that I realized I'd started actually loving it and wanting to do it for my own sake, and then when I moved and joined my current club...well. That was it. Now, nothing in the world makes me feel so happy or so alive as training and studying; I can no longer imagine my life without martial arts. (Or I can, but I'd prefer not to. ::shudder:: Awful thought.)


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 14, 2005)

My first taste was a movie called Kung Fu Gold with Bruce Li.

I wanted to be able to beat up 300 people with my bare hands...
and around the same time,The song Kung Fu Fighting and Billy Jack pushed me over the edge


----------



## silatman (Jun 14, 2005)

To be able to do what they do in the movies.
In real life the montage takes a little bit longer but. :idunno:


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2005)

The butt whippings I got as a short chubby teenager..


----------



## thesensei (Jun 14, 2005)

Great question!  I remember very vividly, when I was about 5 years old, seeing Mike Crain doing a demonstration for a huge crowd of people - I specifically remember him cutting a watermelon off someone's stomach with a sword, blindfolded.  They say that your early memories shape much of who you are, and that's one of my earliest memories!  From that time, I was always fascinated by the martial arts.  The sword and watermelon thing was one of my dreams for many years!  I was so excited the first time I actually got to do it!  I haven't done it blindfolded yet, but one day I wil... :supcool:


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

haha, I like the watermelon anecdote.

One of my friends was into it, and she always bragged about it. One time I was trying to take her flute from her and suddenly I had my arm behind my back. (she had done a simple hand grab technique with the flute that we were both holding onto acting as an extension of my arm as I had such a firm grip on it.) I was shocked to find myself in that position and besides, I remember thinking, "I can be better than her." 

I am well on my way, although now I don't really care whether she is better than me or not, who cares if she is, I can only be the best I can be.


----------



## searcher (Jun 14, 2005)

I started because when you get picked on enough you will do almost anything to make it stop.   That is why I started,  but I have kept on for multiple other reasons.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Jun 14, 2005)

Farang-


I first started because of intimidation. I had skipped a grade, so everyone in school was older to begin with, and in High School the seniors in my weights class could probably have broken me like a toothpick then. I felt since I was weaker and younger than these guys, I should have some kind of edge in case one of these guys had a bad day. My mom and sister were taking a women-self-defense-against-rapers class and my (then) Kyo Sa Nim was there for some of the classes. I did some research afterward and the style sounded very well-rounded, so I  started.

After I put on some muscle in weights, and had been training for a year, these guys didn't seem as intimidating, but I still train in the fact that Hwa Rang Do will probably save my life as a LEO or SWAT officer. I train my heart out, because I'd rather fix mistakes than to make them and get hurt.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninja Turtles!!!!


----------



## TX_BB (Jun 15, 2005)

To show Han Mi how old I am,

The Green Hornet, here was a guy (Kato) who looked like he could be one of my Uncles beating up the bad guys, It was GREAT!


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2005)

Boost self-confidence. I started training when I was sixteen, a time when I started defining my personality. I was about 5 years more mature than everyone else my age, and was reading books people usually look at and go "why are you reading that?" (Most sophomores don't dig Machiavelli). I was (and still am) different from my peers so I never felt not-at-ease with that, but I wanted to feel more self-confident and know that in addition to verbally and mentally, I couldn't be pushed around physically either.
There was also an incident with some younger punk that got me pissed off, and I decided never again to not know what to do.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 16, 2005)

TX_BB said:
			
		

> To show Han Mi how old I am,
> 
> The Green Hornet, here was a guy (Kato) who looked like he could be one of my Uncles beating up the bad guys, It was GREAT!


Ya, I'm not that old, but I know about the green hornet at least, so it ain't that bad


----------

